# OSX Yosemite



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Go get it!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Huge download but pretty impressed so far, Safari is noticeably quicker and all round snappier. I'm a bugger for leaving my iPhone all over the house and missing calls when I'm on the Mac so the calls being diverted to and answerable on the Mac is pretty cool. 8)


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds good. I'll download it now


----------



## iTMO_nl (Jul 7, 2014)

Works like a charm over here.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Liking it a lot

Can't get Handoff to work though as the option just isn't in the preferences - my mid-2011 Air ought to be compatible, and my iPhone has the option???


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Funnily enough, going into System Report suggests that I have Bluetooth LE, but that Handoff isn't supported

I suspect either another software update is required, or perhaps it just simply doesn't work on my machine


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if the 'Microsoft Remote Desktop' was available before Yosemite but I have it now since installing Yosemite and it works like a dream.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Remote desktops been around for ages, was broken when win 8/2012 came out, wasn't fixed in Mavericks AFAIK.
If you run VM's then apparently there are issues in Parallels, however issues with Adobe CC that were in Mavericks have now been fixed, although I think that was adobe not apple, SMB is better as well so I'm told.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

phope said:


> Funnily enough, going into System Report suggests that I have Bluetooth LE, but that Handoff isn't supported
> 
> I suspect either another software update is required, or perhaps it just simply doesn't work on my machine


It seems you need Bluetooth LMP version 0x6 on your Mac for Handoff to work. I don't have it - I'm on 0x4

http://lifehacker.com/find-out-if-your- ... 1605078625

Bit more info...

http://gizmodo.com/why-your-old-mac-can ... 1647840672


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I have the 0x6 part of the firmware, but after reading Apple Support, looks like my mid-2011 Air isn't supported anyway

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH18947


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Just purchased my first MacBook Air 2014 edition. Arrived on Friday, Never used one before always been a pc man. Installed Yosemite first of all and It seems pretty smart. Loving the phone and sms features works perfectly every time. And the Battery life is amazing. I went for the 13inch air for the better battery and so far I'm impressed.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Phone ringing on the Mac made me jump 10 feet earlier - wasn't expecting the call


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

phope said:


> Phone ringing on the Mac made me jump 10 feet earlier - wasn't expecting the call


Awesome isn't it?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

phope said:


> Phone ringing on the Mac made me jump 10 feet earlier - wasn't expecting the call


That's how you broke the screen then, lol


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Any more technical folk care to point me towards any new features in Yosemite?

I really like the look/feel & overall Yosemite is alot better & smoother than Mavericks but Apple make it out to be a big change, however apart from look/feel i'm not seeing that much different. Better link with SMS/Phone/Calendar & Contacts between iPhone & Mac is kind of useful but i usually have my phone close by.

Anything else obvious that i'm missing?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that's it really. On its own it's not a groundbreaking change (although it's free, so it can be forgiven for that), but the best bit about Yosemite is what it seems to signify for the future - complete integration between all Apple devices.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Nem said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Phone ringing on the Mac made me jump 10 feet earlier - wasn't expecting the call
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Just me being clumsy and knocking it off the table :roll: :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Spandex. That's what i assumed but wanted to check i hadn't missed anything.

Does look a whole lot better & even simple things like the dots now under open apps to make it easier to tell what's open & the far better fonts etc. make a real difference.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

W7 PMC said:


> Any more technical folk care to point me towards any new features in Yosemite?
> 
> I really like the look/feel & overall Yosemite is alot better & smoother than Mavericks but Apple make it out to be a big change, however apart from look/feel i'm not seeing that much different. Better link with SMS/Phone/Calendar & Contacts between iPhone & Mac is kind of useful but i usually have my phone close by.
> 
> Anything else obvious that i'm missing?


Its an improvement, but given Microsoft are waxing lyrical about Windows 8.1 Apple had to do similar, thunder is to be stolen after all..
There are a few good bits that have started to appear to, as mentioned the platform integration is the way to go, weirdly HP were doing it years ago, no doubt an Apple invention


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

phope said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


Ouch, can tell you now, unless you are covered by insurance that's not a cheap fix, I had to do one on the bosses daughters MBA a month or so ago...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Trig said:


> Its an improvement, but given Microsoft are waxing lyrical about Windows 8.1 Apple had to do similar, thunder is to be stolen after all..
> There are a few good bits that have started to appear to, as mentioned the platform integration is the way to go, weirdly HP were doing it years ago, no doubt an Apple invention


Who invented something is ultimately irrelevant to consumers though. It comes down to who does it best. From a usability point of view, Win 8.1 is a bit of a car crash and Microsoft know it, so I doubt that was much of a concern for Apple.

Apple didn't invent smart phones or tablets, but they are certainly responsible for forcing a step change in the industry by making a revolutionary jump in usability. And anyone who used a Windows XP Tablet Edition PC will know all too well how poor these sorts of devices were before the iPad came along and showed what could be achieved by taking a different approach. In fact Microsoft still seem to be struggling with the same old problem of how to offer full Windows functionality at the same time as making a touch interface work intuitively. Personally I think that's a battle they can't win and Apple have the right idea by giving OS X and iOS very different UI and functionality paradigms.

I've never understood the desire to have a desktop UI on a 10" touchscreen device, but as long as Microsoft's core users demand it, they're in a crappy position and they'll struggle to compete with iOS and Android devices that have none of those constraints.


----------



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

Also downloaded this and love it, just feels much more refined and cleaner than Mavericks imo


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Early days yes but much better than Maveriks (and that was a good upgrade). My 'old' 2010 Mac Book pro updated with no issues and Yosemite is fast and so smooth. Pity though about my Bluetooth level so handoff is not available.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Trig said:


> Ouch, can tell you now, unless you are covered by insurance that's not a cheap fix, I had to do one on the bosses daughters MBA a month or so ago...


Yeah, I'm hearing £450-£500 ... Picked up by insurance company today for assessment


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Ceratinly didnt cost me that, think it was closer 250, I'd have to check the invoice at work, then a dozen or so screws and half an hour...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can someone provide me an idiots guide to this Handoff?

What's needed & what it does. Mine's a MBP Retina 2014 so i'm assuming it will have the correct Bluetooth credentials? Also use an iPad Air & iPhone 5S. What does Handoff actually do & how/where might it be useful?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Can someone provide me an idiots guide to this Handoff?
> 
> What's needed & what it does. Mine's a MBP Retina 2014 so i'm assuming it will have the correct Bluetooth credentials? Also use an iPad Air & iPhone 5S. What does Handoff actually do & how/where might it be useful?


Handoff is actually a different piece of functionality where in theory you can seamlessly transition from device to device whilst working on a document or email. This is part of the overall suite of functionality called 'continuity', and the ability to make calls from iPads/Macs is another part of this suite.

Basically, if all of your devices meet the minimum spec and are all signed into the same iCloud account, when a call comes in you should see a notification on your Mac that allows you to accept the call there rather than on the phone. You can also initiate calls on your Mac in a number of ways - such as from Contacts, in Facetime and even by highlighting a phone number on screen in any application (for example a company number on their website).

I have a 5S, an iPad Air and an MBP (2011 ish, I think) and they all seem to work with the phone functionality. I've not been using the MBP when a call's come in so haven't seen the notification working there, but I have initiated calls on it.

<edit> Reading into it further, it looks like Handoff (the document sharing feature) is limited to specific hardware, but other Continuity functionality will work on anything that supports iOS8.1 and OS X10.10. I think there has been some confusion because people assume Handoff is the phone functionality, when it's not.


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Ever since downloading this none of the websites visited will stay logged in, every morning you have to re-login which never use to happen before downloading OS X Yosemite... strange.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone provide me an idiots guide to this Handoff?
> ...


Thanks. How does actual Handoff work though & what does it do?

I've seen the Safari icon on my iPhone when i'm on Safari on my MBP. Also incoming phone calls ringing on my MBP as well as on my iPhone. Also if i'm using Contacts/Calendar or Messages on my phone, the same App on my MBP is highlighted & functional (not sure of the benefit of that?).

Is this all Handoff is then? as i can't seem to find anywhere within Outlook or Work where i'm able to take the item/s & carry on working on them on say my iPad.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DPM said:


> Ever since downloading this none of the websites visited will stay logged in, every morning you have to re-login which never use to happen before downloading OS X Yosemite... strange.


I've noticed the same but not every website. When i look in keychain, all the old login details are still there but for some reason it's now a manual process to login on many websites i did't have to before.

Also i now have to login (often a couple of times) to iTunes when i open it. Never had to do that before??


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> DPM said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since downloading this none of the websites visited will stay logged in, every morning you have to re-login which never use to happen before downloading OS X Yosemite... strange.
> ...


All the same here, may be a bug.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Thanks. How does actual Handoff work though & what does it do?
> 
> I've seen the Safari icon on my iPhone when i'm on Safari on my MBP. Also incoming phone calls ringing on my MBP as well as on my iPhone. Also if i'm using Contacts/Calendar or Messages on my phone, the same App on my MBP is highlighted & functional (not sure of the benefit of that?).
> 
> Is this all Handoff is then? as i can't seem to find anywhere within Outlook or Work where i'm able to take the item/s & carry on working on them on say my iPad.


I think my MBP is too old to use Handoff, so I haven't seen the new icons and I only know what I've read. It just looks like certain apps can transfer your work, allowing you to move from one device to another in the middle of writing stuff, which I guess might occasionally be useful. The Handoff API is also open to 3rd party developers too, so perhaps some other apps will find interesting ways to use it.

The reason it only works on newer hardware is that it uses Bluetooth LE as a proximity check, so you only hand off work to devices that are nearby.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was wondering why the need for bluetooth. I bet it gets hacked for a workaround so older machines will work with it.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Handoff to plugged in devices would be an obvious one, or handoff to any iCloud device..


----------

